# Webseite automatisch mittig!



## Fragezeichen300 (18. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen meine webseite habe ich zentriert nur hengt sie jetzt am oberen Rand. Wie bekomme ich diese immer mittig egal wie gross der Bildschirm ist?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## fbfeix (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Willkommen im Forum (darf ich ja nochmal sagen oder). Ich habs selber auch gerade nochmal ausprobiert aber mit der CSS-Eigenschaft "vertical-align: middle" funktionierts nicht mal bei einem Parent der eine fixe Höhe hat. 

Für solche Zwecke hab ich mir ein JavaScript erstellt. Wenn du jQuery schon eingebunden hast oder noch einbinden willst kannst du dieses Script nehmen: 

http://fräulein-möhre.de/fileadmin/wordpress/2011/11/09/jquery-div-vertikal-mittig-ausrichten/

Allerdings beschränkt sich das auf 1x berechnen. Wenn du die Größe deines Fensters oder des Parent änderst wird das ganze nicht mehr mittig dargestellt.

Wenn du's immer mittig haben willst (also auch bei Größenänderungen von Fenster/Parent) dann musst du noch eine Resize-Funktion einbauen, die dann das selbe Script enthält.


----------



## _Alex_ (19. Juni 2012)

Wieso mit JavaScript? Geht doch viel einfacher:



Definiere ein Div um den ganzen Textbereich
Gib dem Div eine feste Breite
den Abstand links und rechts auf "auto" stellen:


```
#container
		{
			margin-left: auto;
			margin-right: auto;
			width: 300px;
		}
```

Hats weitergeholfen?


----------



## Fragezeichen300 (19. Juni 2012)

Vielen lieben Dank habe es gestern Nacht noch rausgefunden jetzt funktionierts! Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfe..
Grüsse Sandy


----------



## fbfeix (19. Juni 2012)

_Alex_ hat gesagt.:


> Wieso mit JavaScript? Geht doch viel einfacher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Horizontalen Mitte wars ja schon. Hier gehts ja um die vertikale Ausrichtung.
Außerdem gings schneller mit:

```
#container
{
    margin: 0px auto;
    width: 300px
}
```


----------



## _Alex_ (19. Juni 2012)

Oh da hab ich mich verlesen


----------



## hela (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

trotzdem ist m.E. die Anwendung von Javascript unnötig, weil die horizontale und *vertikale Zentrierung* auch mit CSS-Mitteln gemacht werden kann. Eine Beschreibung dazu ist hier zu finden:
Eine Seite vertikal und horizontal zentrieren

@Fragezeichen300:
Solange du weder dein Problem noch die Lösung als Quelltext zeigst, sind deine beiden Beiträge für jeden, der per Suchfunktion zu diesem Thread gelangt, schlichtweg überflüssig.


----------



## fbfeix (19. Juni 2012)

Ahh stimmt hela. An das hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht.


----------



## hela (19. Juni 2012)

Noch eine Ergänzung dazu:
Die obern verlinkte CSS-Methode kann man nur sinnvoll anwenden, wenn die Höhe des zu zentrierenden Containers bekannt ist. Ansonsten müsste man wirklich die Höhe mit JS ausmessen.


----------

